# Why so many flavours



## Stranger (19/7/22)

I note that many people will change flavours frequently during the day.

Why ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz (19/7/22)

Same reason that peanut butter isnt breakfast, lunch and supper... variety I guess.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (19/7/22)

Stranger said:


> I note that many people will change flavours frequently during the day.
> 
> Why ?


I get bored very very quickly. At a PUSH I can go one day on the same flavour. Maybe.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mzr (19/7/22)

I usually have a desert nd a fruit ice along with me just so that I have a variety but have managed to do one flavour while day and night depending if its a new juice I like or I never had it in a while

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger (19/7/22)

I just find it interesting that when we smoked we had one brand and hell would have to freeze over before we changed it. Vaping however we are all over the place with flavours.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Lightbringer (19/7/22)

Stranger said:


> I just find it interesting that when we smoked we had one brand and hell would have to freeze over before we changed it. Vaping however we are all over the place with flavours.


I find atm that I get tired of a flavour so I change to another one. It helps keep me interested as I am now completely off cigarettes and it helps with keeping me focused and enjoying the vape. I also have a few flavours that are meh to me, but because I have a tight budget and paid money for them I will vape them. So it helps to keep one flavour that I like and one that I just want to finish it because it was expensive. I'm assuming once my taste buds recover from smoking (holding thumbs) that I may settle down to vaping a flavour for awhile... maybe.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/7/22)

Lightbringer said:


> I find atm that I get tired of a flavour so I change to another one. It helps keep me interested as I am now completely off cigarettes and it helps with keeping me focused and enjoying the vape. I also have a few flavours that are meh to me, but because I have a tight budget and paid money for them I will vape them. So it helps to keep one flavour that I like and one that I just want to finish it because it was expensive. I'm assuming once my taste buds recover from smoking (holding thumbs) that I may settle down to vaping a flavour for awhile... maybe.


I found my taste changed as my tastebuds recovered from smoking. Profiles I didn’t like in the beginning are what I vape all day now (menthol for example)

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stranger (19/7/22)

Can relate, I switched from Pinotage to Cab Sav

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (19/7/22)

My wife vapes a flavour per day (four actually as she has two DL devices and two pod devices), absolute max of two days, then she switches. I am like when I was a smoker with a single flavour only. My previous two ADV's I literally vaped that only all day, every day for more than two years each. About three months ago I switched to a new ADV and I am now vaping that exclusively, day in day out.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ashley A (19/7/22)

I'd say they just haven't found 'that one flavour'. I used to be the same my first few years of vaping. Actually I think it goes in stages too. First it had to be tabacco flavours, then it moved to dessert flavours, and eventually to fluity flavours. and everything becomes too much after a short time, too sweet, too strong, too bitter, or loses it's taste all together (vapers tongue).

One day I bought a tank of the forum and it had an apple flavour that the guy made. I liked it so I wanted to buy some from him but his supplier didn't have stock so I found and made my own. Bang on the money and it's all I've been vaping for the past 4 years or so. Now I mix a 50ml flavour straight into the 2 liter bottle of pre-mix and I'm sorted for a few months. Guess you just gotta keep searching until you find something you don't get tired off or feel like swapping out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (19/7/22)

Ashley A said:


> I'd say they just haven't found 'that one flavour'. I used to be the same my first few years of vaping. Actually I think it goes in stages too. First it had to be tabacco flavours, then it moved to dessert flavours, and eventually to fluity flavours. and everything becomes too much after a short time, too sweet, too strong, too bitter, or loses it's taste all together (vapers tongue).
> 
> One day I bought a tank of the forum and it had an apple flavour that the guy made. I liked it so I wanted to buy some from him but his supplier didn't have stock so I found and made my own. Bang on the money and it's all I've been vaping for the past 4 years or so. Now I mix a 50ml flavour straight into the 2 liter bottle of pre-mix and I'm sorted for a few months. Guess you just gotta keep searching until you find something you don't get tired off or feel like swapping out.


I wish I could find something that I can vape day in and day out! Would make life so much easier!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/7/22)

Paul33 said:


> I wish I could find something that I can vape day in and day out! Would make life so much easier!



You are married... nothing can make your life easier now...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Paul33 (19/7/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> You are married... nothing can make your life easier now...


wise and true words...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (23/7/22)

Ashley A said:


> I'd say they just haven't found 'that one flavour'. I used to be the same my first few years of vaping. Actually I think it goes in stages too. First it had to be tabacco flavours, then it moved to dessert flavours, and eventually to fluity flavours. and everything becomes too much after a short time, too sweet, too strong, too bitter, or loses it's taste all together (vapers tongue).
> 
> One day I bought a tank of the forum and it had an apple flavour that the guy made. I liked it so I wanted to buy some from him but his supplier didn't have stock so I found and made my own. Bang on the money and it's all I've been vaping for the past 4 years or so. Now I mix a 50ml flavour straight into the 2 liter bottle of pre-mix and I'm sorted for a few months. Guess you just gotta keep searching until you find something you don't get tired off or feel like swapping out.



I agree @Ashley A. I've always liked Coffee flavours, but at the beginning I also vaped Bakery/Dessert and Fruit. I shudder to think of how much money I wasted! After trying (and reviewing) 200 coffee flavours over two years, I've realised that Coffee is a girl's best friend!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (25/7/22)

Stranger said:


> I note that many people will change flavours frequently during the day.
> 
> Why ?



Good question @Stranger
I have two tobaccoes and two fruity menthols in rotation 
I like having a bit of variety. Not too much but just a change to change things up.
I find if I just vape tobaccoes all day I get a bit tired of it, so a few vapes of a fruity menthol and I crave the tobaccoes again.
Sort of like a palate cleanser

I just find it works for me - and I dont get bored of the same flavour.

That said, my flavours are quite consistent and they stay in their respective device. So I just reach for the one I want and take a toot.

When I go out, I usually just take two devices. Always have to have two - one for backup

Reactions: Like 3


----------

